# Diesel injection pump



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You can find the injection pump for less than $500 if you look around.

timing belt, water pump and tensioner are like $200.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> You can find the injection pump for less than $500 if you look around.
> 
> timing belt, water pump and tensioner are like $200.


he's in canada


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

boraz said:


> he's in canada


So what? Ever hear of shipping parts purchased on the internet to Canada? It ain’t rocket science folks...

OP if you acquire the parts yourself and pay labor only I think it should cost $1500 or less to get the work done.

Good luck....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> So what? Ever hear of shipping parts purchased on the internet to Canada? It ain’t rocket science folks...
> 
> OP if you acquire the parts yourself and pay labor only I think it should cost $1500 or less to get the work done.
> 
> Good luck....


donny, youre out of your element

you dont understand exchange rate, shipping costs, duty, brokerage fees.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ordering a fuel pump is stupid until you actually verify it’s the fuel pump.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

No of this actually answered my question guys,


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> No of this actually answered my question guys,


Did you include a question in the OP? Seriously, though, make sure it's actually the pump. I thought my pump was going at one point, and it turned out to be a $15 piece of fuel line instead.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Did you include a question in the OP?


That's a negative, Ghostrider.


----------



## 2015CruzeTD (Dec 2, 2020)

revjpeterson said:


> Did you include a question in the OP? Seriously, though, make sure it's actually the pump. I thought my pump was going at one point, and it turned out to be a $15 piece of fuel line instead.


I have a small leak and cant find it? Im leaning towards the HPFP. I checked the lines and cant find a leak? Was it obvious?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

2015CruzeTD said:


> I have a small leak and cant find it? Im leaning towards the HPFP. I checked the lines and cant find a leak? Was it obvious?


When I first looked it over after smelling the fuel, it was all over the back side of the pump. Once I sprayed it off with brake cleaner and took it for a drive, it became more evident it was just the fitting on the end of the line that was the problem.


----------



## 2015CruzeTD (Dec 2, 2020)

Was it obvious? I cleaned it last night really good and didn't notice it actively leaking but all I could smell was diesel. SO you ended up just changing that like 12 inch fuel line with the plastic connectors?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

2015CruzeTD said:


> Was it obvious? I cleaned it last night really good and didn't notice it actively leaking but all I could smell was diesel. SO you ended up just changing that like 12 inch fuel line with the plastic connectors?


Yeah. When I cleaned it and returned from a drive to town, I could see the fuel around the connection, but the pump itself was still dry. It's been a while and I don't have time to go out and review the arrangement in there right now, but I recall there are two lines there that are slightly different length--one for fuel supply and one for return. I don't remember which line mine was, but I think I created a thread about it here back when it happened that might help with the part number and which of the two lines it was, if you can dig that up for the info.


----------



## 2015CruzeTD (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes I think I saw it I’m almost home going to check, my wife had it all day and I cleaned it really good yesterday so hopefully I can see it. I know it’s not spraying diesel but still don’t want it leaking.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

2015CruzeTD said:


> Yes I think I saw it I’m almost home going to check, my wife had it all day and I cleaned it really good yesterday so hopefully I can see it. I know it’s not spraying diesel but still don’t want it leaking.


hey bud, any follow ups on this? Please let us know the outcome, what part you've replaced and how much it cost ? Thanks.


----------

